# 2012. The End? Pssh



## MitchellJBurgess (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey guys,

So this 2012 thing going on where they believe the end of the world will take place on the 21st of December 2012, I personaly believe it to be full of S***.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 30, 2011)

It's a massive case of misinformation is all.


----------



## ShiftKey (Nov 30, 2011)

whats this about Hedpe?


----------



## murakami (Nov 30, 2011)

> By MARK STEVENSON, Associated Press Writer Mark Stevenson, Associated Press Writer  Sun Oct 11, 3:58 am ET
> 
> MEXICO CITY  Apolinario Chile Pixtun is tired of being bombarded with frantic questions about the Mayan calendar supposedly "running out" on Dec. 21, 2012. After all, it's not the end of the world.
> 
> ...


 
i didn't have to read that article to understand that nothing will happen.
we are incharge of our own destiny. i can see something like "the road" or "fallout" happening though.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 30, 2011)

This whole panic is the equivalent of reaching december 31st and going 'FUCK. NO MORE DAYS ON THE CALENDAR. TIME IS OVER MAN. WE'RE FUCKED'.


----------



## leandroab (Nov 30, 2011)

Millennium bug....


----------



## Manticore (Nov 30, 2011)

as Samir the electrician use to say..........

"Every one of you is going to hell"


----------



## MitchellJBurgess (Nov 30, 2011)

It's still pretty scary though. 
Like, if it were to happen.
I want it to be all over the news like they have in movies when it's the end of the world.
Then, it doesn't happen. and they're just sitting there. like. 'shit'.
It would be helarious!
But if it were to happen, 
fuck.


----------



## SirMyghin (Nov 30, 2011)

I try not to entertain such ludicrous thoughts personally.


----------



## Murdstone (Nov 30, 2011)

While I believe it'd be an honor to be able to witness the end of the universe, nothing is going to happen.

If we all die I'll give you guys my guitars for free.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Nov 30, 2011)

The Mayans just ran out of stone for their calender


----------



## Cabinet (Nov 30, 2011)

They could predict everything...except the release of the new Allan Holdsworth album.

I'm willing to bet his new album drops December of next year, thus suspending time for a single 24 hour period.


----------



## shanejohnson02 (Nov 30, 2011)

MitchellJBurgess said:


> It's still pretty scary though.
> Like, if it were to happen.
> I want it to be all over the news like they have in movies when it's the end of the world.
> Then, it doesn't happen. and they're just sitting there. like. 'shit'.
> ...



How exactly is it scary? If there truly is some apocalyptic, world-ending event, there's absolutely nothing we could do to stop it. Worrying about it certainly won't change it. 

I say carry on as usual until something changes. Personally, I don't buy in to the whole thing.


----------



## broj15 (Dec 1, 2011)

I think what happened with the whole mayan calender thing was they kind of said "fuck counting. Lets go chill in the jungle." If it does happen the only thing i'll really regret is all the cool gear i never got a chance to owne lol


----------



## Guitarmiester (Dec 1, 2011)

People thought the world was going to end for the Millennium and computers would magically explode. Who would have thunk X+1 could be so controversial.


----------



## Gamma362 (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm not worried about it, hell there's probobly a better chance of some skynet like shit going down than the world ending in 2012.


----------



## eaeolian (Dec 1, 2011)

This again? I'll lay it right out - anyone who believes this crap deserves what they get. It's sad, though, that a major cable network spends this much time peddling stuff that used to be the domain of the Weekly World News...

What's sadder still, though, is that they do it because it brings in ratings, whereas the real history they show gets turned off.


----------



## Razzy (Dec 1, 2011)

The world isn't going to end in 2012. My debit card doesn't expire 'til 2013.


----------



## ilyti (Dec 3, 2011)

Razzy said:


> The world isn't going to end in 2012. My debit card doesn't expire 'til 2013.



I was going to say the same thing about my yogurt.. we may be on to something.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 3, 2011)

When the end comes, humanity will exclaim 'shit, we shouldn't have done that'.


----------



## Stealthtastic (Dec 3, 2011)

I think the mayans just got tired of making calendars I mean seriously, I wouldn't want to make 2000+ calendars.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Dec 3, 2011)

If the world ends on December 21st 2012 because of the Mayan calendar, I will eat all the hats in the world.

Actually I won't, because I'll be dead if it does, but I won't be dead because it won't.

If the world does end any time soon, it'll be because of the human race rather than anything else.


----------



## Dvaienat (Dec 3, 2011)

Considering all the theories as to how the end will come about on 21/12/12 can be debunked, I'm highly doubtful. 

What people don't seem to realise is that the Mayan calendar works as our calendar does - it starts again.


----------



## GazPots (Dec 3, 2011)

Good god, you've just reminded me of how terrible the 2012 movie was.


I had forgotten about that aswell. 



Dammit.


----------



## MacTown09 (Dec 3, 2011)

You are right that the calendar repeats on a cycle just like the modern one does, but you fail to realize that the end of one Mayan Calendar and the beginning of another signifies the start of a new age. The world was never expected to end on December 21st 2012.


----------



## Manticore (Dec 3, 2011)

whats the difference between this and tomorrow you walk out and get run over by a bus


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 3, 2011)

Manticore said:


> whats the difference between this and tomorrow you walk out and get run over by a bus



Walking out tomorrow and getting ran over by a bus, along with 6,999,999,999 other people?


----------



## Manticore (Dec 3, 2011)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Walking out tomorrow and getting ran over by a bus, along with 6,999,999,999 other people?



yea, but how would you know if you were the 1st?


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Dec 3, 2011)

Neil Degrasse Tyson FTW


----------



## Dead Undead (Dec 3, 2011)

We don't even know why the Mayans collapsed. Why are we trusting their calendar?


----------



## Explorer (Dec 4, 2011)

I've been fortunate enough to live through at least one situation where, in the space of 7 seconds, I lived through something which surprised a lot of witnesses by my survival. For me, the whole situation took about five minutes in subjective time, and since that one particular day more than 20 years ago, every day, every hour... yes, even every minute has been a bonus.

I've also been fortunate enough to lose my sight. I got it back, and every new sight is a miracle. I even got to see _Lord of the Rings_ and _Spiderman_ made into movies. (That might seem like nothing if you've never lost your sight, but I count it as a good thing.)

Now I'm waiting for my second hand to recover from surgery, and hopefully this time will give me more than a brief period where I can play guitar. I've lost the ability to make music a few times, and each recovery is a blessing in my life.

(Yes, I did buy a theremin this time around, which I can play without working fingers during recovery/therapy, but I figure it's not a bad thing to have a new instrument to master every now and then.)

All of that ran through my mind because of this:



shanejohnson02 said:


> How exactly is it scary? If there truly is some apocalyptic, world-ending event, there's absolutely nothing we could do to stop it. Worrying about it certainly won't change it.
> 
> *I say carry on as usual until something changes.*



Although I think this story will wind up the way all the end of the world stories here on SS.org end, I am grateful to have perspective which has allowed me to break out of the "business as usual" mindset in my life. 

I find something positive to tell people in my life about themselves, things I appreciate, and I never have to lie. I can always find something positive. 

I can tell someone I've asked out that I think they're funny and intelligent, and that I'd like to take them out again. I let them know I would rather be direct than coy, and that they'll always be able to count on a straight answer from me. If they don't want to go out again, that's okay, because I could only be honest, and I appreciate their honesty back. 

I learned to seize every moment, every opportunity which I might want to seize. 

And I'm glad I did. 

(Sorry, all that might be completely off topic, and I typed it all with one freakin' hand to boot. *laugh* Maybe it's the painkillers....)

*Short version: Treat everyone as if each day is your last. You'll make your world a better place to be.*


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 4, 2011)

MacTown09 said:


> You are right that the calendar repeats on a cycle just like the modern one does, but you fail to realize that the end of one Mayan Calendar and the beginning of another signifies the start of a new age. The world was never expected to end on December 21st 2012.



I believe they did mention that there would be troubled times ahead, but considering how long ago these texts were written we can't really be sure how correct translations are. They're not even sure if the date is Dec 21st 2012, it got moved a couple of times.

The main theory is that there will be solar flare storms, but these happen all the time. Apparently next year's could be more powerful, but that's just conjecture.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Dec 4, 2011)

I also agree that, forever ago, the Myan they had writing the calender got tired with cramped hands and said: "This is taking fucking forever, screw it, I'm stoping on December 2012, none of us will be around then anyways, and they're only paying me 50 shells and 2 whores!!1!"


----------



## Iamasingularity (Dec 4, 2011)

Fuck, just bringing up the subject of "The End" "Apocalypse" "Rapture", so on just makes me think how stupid and gullible people are to consider even the possibility of these events taking place on no basis. The only thing that poses serious danger to our existence is 1. Ourselves for causing global warming/damaging the enviroment blah blah blah and the meteors/asteroids and other space bodies or events in space. And why the fuck even consider these things, hell you coud just finish reading what I wrote, close the lid of your laptop and get killed by its exploding battery. Now thats more realistic, than the Mayans, Rapture, Blackholes and shiny vampires. 

Moral of the post: Don`t worry about the end/your death. Just chill the fuck out and enjoy the day for it might be your last.


----------



## chronocide (Dec 4, 2011)

The Mayan Calendar doesn't even end. It just enters a new cycle. Which it has done several times, thus far coinciding with zero apocalypses. Terence McKenna should fuck off. Though he did help engender a stoater of an Anaal Nathrakh album.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 4, 2011)

I just thought this would be fitting.


----------



## Iamasingularity (Dec 5, 2011)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I just thought this would be fitting.




I died of laughter from the 2nd vid.


----------



## Iamasingularity (Dec 5, 2011)

Actually you know what guys. It has come to my attention that obviously the world is gonna end soon. I`ve decided since you guys will be busy enjoying the last few days doing something special/making memories that I will accept your guitars/basses and gear for absolutley free! I mean you know you probably won`t need your money also, so feel free to stuff your suitcases full of it and send it to me.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 5, 2011)

Explorer said:


> I've been fortunate enough to live through at least one situation where, in the space of 7 seconds, I lived through something which surprised a lot of witnesses by my survival. For me, the whole situation took about five minutes in subjective time, and since that one particular day more than 20 years ago, every day, every hour... yes, even every minute has been a bonus.
> 
> I've also been fortunate enough to lose my sight. I got it back, and every new sight is a miracle. I even got to see _Lord of the Rings_ and _Spiderman_ made into movies. (That might seem like nothing if you've never lost your sight, but I count it as a good thing.)
> 
> ...



I'm not trying to be a dick, but, you pretty much always seem to be looking for the negative/flaw in everything when you post here. Like, you're always seemingly calling people out, and then dipping out when you're corrected. I want the Explorer that's described in this quoted post. I never feel hateful toward you, but instead sometimes feel bad because a lot of the posts I read are condescending and negative and make you seem a tad miserable. Again, I'm not trying to be a dick - on the contrary, I'm hoping that I'm wrong. I also feel that everything should be had with awe and joy and that life and the people in it should be openly appreciated. Thus, I really don't haven any enemies. 


To be a bit more on topic: there's a lot of interesting stuff to dig up on the whole 2012 thing, but none of it involves the destruction of our world. That's all misinterpretation. Also, for those who don't know, Apocalypse means "revealing" or similar.


----------



## renzoip (Dec 5, 2011)

This is what will happen on Dec 21st , 2012:


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Dec 5, 2011)

^^^^^^ I 'd


----------



## Ishan (Dec 5, 2011)

So long, and Thx for all the fish.

-The Dolphins.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 5, 2011)

Adam, you probably perceive me to be that way because you regularly post pseudoscientific nonsense, and refuse to back off on it. I've known people who have been harmed by such things (including detoxing claims which you recently supported), so although you might view my being negative about such pseudoscience as a bad thing, others would say that it improves the world by challenging bad and harmful information. 

Same thing for when someone who doesn't yet have experience is talking about making what appears to be a bad decision: normally the older posters will offer a longer perspective, based on their own experiences... and mistakes... which led to less-than-positive outcomes. 

And, although you might not perceive it as such, I really have great affection for most of the members here, yourself included. A student of mine at a recent symposium told me that I come across as grumpy online, and that she was surprised that I really laugh so much in person, especially at myself. (Yes, every time I post a laugh, it's because I just laughed.) 

If you can only perceive attack in someone pointing out problems in thinking or evidence... well, I hope you'll consider, when you reach the university level, that expecting you to engage in rigorous thinking is actually a form of respect, and that such people believe you capable of rising to the occasion and of thinking of things from a different perspective than an entrenched position.

Cheers!


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 5, 2011)

The detox discussion consisted of arguments against my comments that relied on inaccurate assumptions. I suggested nothing that would hurt anybody, except for maybe a diabetic. The pyramid discussion was another example of baseless argumentation, which can only be perceived as pessimism when it's a repeated offense. 

More over, I don't mind the things you say to me. That's fine. After all, its rare that you're ever pointing out actual flaws in my thinking, but rather frequently disagreeing with me. Either way, argumentation and discussion is fun. I'm just saying that the majority of your posts that aren't quick comments about a guitar or something are usually criticism. I don't think I'm the only one that thinks you're looking for flawed logic, even in places that it doesn't exist. Regardless of whether or not you're actually trying to help, that statement is true. More often than not, though, it doesn't seem like you're trying to help a whole lot. Like displaying a misspelled word of mine as if it were a trophy 

Anyway, I'll go ahead and say I'm wrong here, say that I apologize, and let the discussion continue.


----------



## Murdstone (Dec 5, 2011)

As someone who's only been here for a year, I can safely say Explorer's posts are generally among the most informative and helpful that I've come across. 

I'm not trying to incite any further argument, just pointing it out


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm not saying he's a putz or that he's worthless. I don't dislike the guy. I was just refuting his claim, since he definitely seems to point out flaws more often than highlights, at least in the Off Topic and Politics forum. Some people build respectable careers around the same approach. I don't really see anything all too wrong with it, to be honest. However, there's a difference between criticism and pointing out flaws that don't even exist, then backing out of the discussion when you're corrected. That's my only personal beef, but it's not a big deal.

Oh well - cheers, Explorer.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 5, 2011)

Adam Of Angels said:


> However, there's a difference between criticism and pointing out flaws that don't even exist, then backing out of the discussion when you're corrected.



There are many discussions in P&CE, Off Topic, and other forums where I've noted I was wrong, and thanked and repped the person correcting me. 

Again, I think you're focused on posts and subjects where you couldn't back off, for whatever reason. 

Anyway, as always my record (including accepting corrections, apologies when someone points out I'm out of line, etc.) is here on SS.org. 

Cheers!


----------



## USMarine75 (Dec 7, 2011)

This isn't even a debatable topic... the whole 2012 apocalypse bullshit is... bullshit. It was made up in the 1950s and 1960s by new age authors that didn't do the proper (or any) research.


"There is nothing in the Maya or Aztec or ancient Mesoamerican prophecy to suggest that they prophesied a sudden or major change of any sort in 2012," said Mayanist scholar Mark Van Stone. "The notion of a "Great Cycle" coming to an end is completely a modern invention."
In 1990, Mayanist scholars Linda Schele and David Freidel argued that the Maya "did not conceive this to be the end of creation, as many have suggested."
Susan Milbrath, curator of Latin American Art and Archaeology at the Florida Museum of Natural History, stated that "We have no record or knowledge that the Maya would think the world would come to an end" in 2012.
"For the ancient Maya, it was a huge celebration to make it to the end of a whole cycle," said Sandra Noble, executive director of the Foundation for the Advancement of Mesoamerican Studies. The 2012 phenomenon, she said, is "a complete fabrication and a chance for a lot of people to cash in."
"There will be another cycle," said E. Wyllys Andrews V, director of the Tulane University Middle American Research Institute. "We know the Maya thought there was one before this, and that implies they were comfortable with the idea of another one after this."
This just in... there is no planet Nibiru on a collission course with earth, vaccines don't cause autism, Paul McCartney is not dead but Elvis and JFK are, and 9/11 was not an inside job... 
But... I do love listening to crazy conspiracy theory rants... so let's keep the personal attacks to a minimum unless they're funny and keep the craziness going... ATS is a great site for nutty BS maybe they have a Mayan update... AboveTopSecret.com - Conspiracy Theories, UFOs, Paranormal, Political Madness, and other "Alternative Topics"


----------



## JosephAOI (Dec 7, 2011)

Here's my theory-

Come December 2012, EVERYONE (at least those who believe in 2012) will have sex. Basic human instinct right?

"You're gonna die in less than a month, what do you want to do before then?" 

"Fuck bitches!"

And of course, they think the world's gonna end so are they gonna use condoms? Hell no. So when December 21st, 2012 comes, (Obviously) nothing will happen. Come August/September, we'll have a new Baby Boomer generation.

Thoughts?


----------



## Iamasingularity (Dec 8, 2011)

JosephAOI said:


> Here's my theory-
> 
> Come December 2012, EVERYONE (at least those who believe in 2012) will have sex. Basic human instinct right?
> 
> ...



There might be a slight increase in pregnancies/kids, but unless the majority of the world is stupid enough to believe in this crap, there will be no baby boom.


----------



## USMarine75 (Dec 8, 2011)

Anyone from the New England area of the US will be familiar with this...

"The Blizzard of 78 left millions of New Englanders trapped in their homes for up to five days. Widespread power outages led to candles, unavoidable romance, and -- nine months later -- *a bevy of blizzard babies*." (Boston.com)

So if any planets collide with the earth those survival arks will be filled with babies in no time... 

Moscow man builds 2012 survival ark on abandoned chicken farm


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 8, 2011)

I still can't wrap my head around the fact that people go for the Nibiru nonsense. I don't even see how it makes a bit of sense.


----------



## Captain Axx (Dec 8, 2011)

i think it's a load of bs. i've got one person i know who believes that the world's going to end.

however, i do like the fact that the 'end of the world' is on the 21/12/12. just because if you get rid of the last 12, it's my favorite rush album, 2112. 

god, i'm sad.


----------



## shanejohnson02 (Dec 8, 2011)

Iamasingularity said:


> There might be a slight increase in pregnancies/kids, but unless the majority of the world is stupid enough to believe in this crap, there will be no baby boom.



In my experience, the only thing more powerful than human ingenuity is human stupidity.

I expect at least some unrest concerning the so-called "end". Not necessarily full-blown rioting, but I'm not selling my guns either


----------



## Explorer (Dec 8, 2011)

Hmm. 

I'm going to count on that stupidity. I'm buying a chicken farm upon which to construct a se... I mean, a survival ark. 

If the boat is a rockin', don't bother knockin'!


----------



## Iamasingularity (Dec 9, 2011)

Ahh, Alas I don`t live in America, I live in Japan where about 70% of us don`t believe in any god. I guess I`ll be missing the fun there. Even Y2K was stupid.
All they had to do was to make the system recognize the coming years. Guess who solved this problem. Thats right the Indians in India. Took them a few minutes -.-


----------



## USMarine75 (Dec 9, 2011)

^ Yeah, but when an Indian in India calls tech support do they get a white guy named "Ramachadran" from Iowa?


----------



## Metalus (Dec 9, 2011)

Gamma362 said:


> I'm not worried about it, hell there's probobly a better chance of some skynet like shit going down than the world ending in 2012.



That would be way more badass. It would be an excuse to go all "shotgun in the face" to some terminators


----------



## Iamasingularity (Dec 9, 2011)

USMarine75 said:


> ^ Yeah, but when an Indian in India calls tech support do they get a white guy named "Ramachadran" from Iowa?



Lol, well played but when an Indian in India calls for tech support its worse. Trust me its worse dealing with them in India. "One moment in India" = A few hours.


----------



## MitchellJBurgess (Mar 26, 2012)

Iamasingularity said:


> Ahh, Alas I don`t live in America, I live in Japan where about 70% of us don`t believe in any god. I guess I`ll be missing the fun there. Even Y2K was stupid.
> All they had to do was to make the system recognize the coming years. Guess who solved this problem. Thats right the Indians in India. Took them a few minutes -.-


 
What about that booda guy?


----------



## Blind Theory (Mar 27, 2012)

Fuck 2012, APOPHIS 2036 FTW!!!


----------



## MitchellJBurgess (Mar 28, 2012)

Blind Theory said:


> Fuck 2012, APOPHIS 2036 FTW!!!


 
Ahhhh shit.


----------



## Don Vito (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 28, 2012)

Blind Theory said:


> Fuck 2012, APOPHIS 2036 FTW!!!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 28, 2012)

Well the Mayans also weren't adding leap years... ACCORDING to them the world "should have ended" like 76 years ago.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 28, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> Well the Mayans also weren't adding leap years... ACCORDING to them the world "should have ended" like 76 years ago.



Someone proved this false in another 2012 thread.


----------



## Genome (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm looking forward to my morning coffee on December 22nd. I am however, not looking forward to my Facebook feed the night before.


----------



## simulclass83 (Mar 28, 2012)

In relation to thread title:


----------



## MitchellJBurgess (Mar 28, 2012)

genome said:


> I'm looking forward to my morning coffee on December 22nd. I am however, not looking forward to my Facebook feed the night before.


 
People write the most rediculous things on Facebook.
I literally seen one of my friends's older sisters write 'Omg, just went into labor!'
Or something like that,
And it was real, like, she was having a child.
But it's such an immature and un-needed thing to post!


----------



## Blind Theory (Mar 28, 2012)

MitchellJBurgess said:


> People write the most rediculous things on Facebook.
> I literally seen one of my friends's older sisters write 'Omg, just went into labor!'
> Or something like that,
> And it was real, like, she was having a child.
> But it's such an immature and un-needed thing to post!



Welcome to the age of social media. I also don't need to see pictures of grossly debilitated people every other post but it happens on a daily basis. I've seen fights escalate because of facebook. People let out WAY too much information online. I'm guilty of that here and there but not in the extent in which I've seen. 

Back on topic, the cool thing about Apophis is that when that goes down, as long as we don't live on the west coast we will be totally fine. We get to witness an asteroid the size of the rose bowl impact Earth without dying. 2012 just kills us. There is no fun there


----------



## MitchellJBurgess (Mar 28, 2012)

Is Apophis a proved happening?
I hope not!


----------



## Don Vito (Mar 28, 2012)

Revised version because I'm so damn witty.


----------



## Genome (Mar 29, 2012)

Now this place makes for some golden material

2012 Forum - Discuss Surviving the Mayan Doomsday


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 29, 2012)

People will believe anything if enough other ppl mention it in passing...

I once convinced a kid the sky was green bc I was able to get enough other people to agree with me. Then again, this was highschool and at that time I was also able to convince women to sleep with me. So perhaps highschool was just my persuasive peak.


----------



## Nonservium (Mar 29, 2012)

Daniel Pinchbeck, the clown that started alot of this, doesn't have enough academic qualifications or training to translate the sound of a fart, much less the Mayan calendar. He operates on mistranslation, bad information and quotes things like Terrence McKenn'a "timewave zero" which even McKenna himself and his brother Dennis will tell you had flaws and was based on incorrect math. This whole thing is a big slab of horseshit.


----------



## Jakke (Mar 29, 2012)

I suspect those who believe in Nibiru do not really know how things work on a planetary scale, according to them, Nibiru is a star, right? (Some connect it with the morning star, Wormwood, which makes them not only crazy, but double crazy)

Well, this is no stealth star, were a star on the course for earth we would know it at least a thousand years in advance! Let's just assume they are correct and Nibiru is out for us. We do not have a star shining more brightly on our planet than the sun, right? I think we can assume that Nibiru is not closer to the earth than the sun. Halley's comet travels at about 100 miles/hour when it travels the fastest (when it is the closest to a star). If we say that the sun where on a collision course with earth, and it has a high cometary speed (which it won't have, but I'll be generous)...

Let's see here, the sun is about 93 million miles away from the earth on average, divide that by 100... 930000 hours for it to reach earth, now divided into days... 38750 days, which is 106 years. 
Not a chance Nibiru would reach earth in time for December 21 2012.


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 29, 2012)

^ haha yeah there's a planet/star coming, but no one on Earth sees it coming? Obviously the conspiracy shadow government types (follow the money) wouldn't tell us... but what about all of the amateur astronomers? 

Seriously, there's more proof that George Washington was reincarnated as a chicken nugget than there is for Mayan apocalypse / Nibiru / etc...

I think 2012 might actually be the stupidest conspiracy belief I've ever heard... it makes chemtrailers and 9/11 truthers look completely 100% sane. Seriously, if they thought the world would end in 2012, why did they use units of measurement (long counts) that exceeded 2012 (uneccessary?), as well as correlated to other dates. 2012 is actually quite unimportant in their calendar. 10/13/4772 is actually the real next big date because it is the next "Pictun" (20 Baktun, see below) date.... if a Baktun (144,000 days) is their version of a "century" this would be their "millenium"... 

Long Count Gregorian date
13.0.0.0.0 August 11, 3114 BCE (creation)
1.0.0.0.0 November 13, 2720 BCE 
2.0.0.0.0 February 16, 2325 BCE 
3.0.0.0.0 May 21, 1931 BCE 
4.0.0.0.0 August 23, 1537 BCE 
5.0.0.0.0 November 26, 1143 BCE 
6.0.0.0.0 February 28, 748 BCE 
7.0.0.0.0 June 3, 354 BCE 
8.0.0.0.0 September 5, 41 CE 
9.0.0.0.0 December 9, 435 
10.0.0.0.0 March 13, 830 
11.0.0.0.0 June 15, 1224 
12.0.0.0.0 September 18, 1618 
13.0.0.0.0 December 21, 2012 
14.0.0.0.0 March 26, 2407 
15.0.0.0.0 June 28, 2801 
16.0.0.0.0 October 1, 3195 
17.0.0.0.0 January 3, 3590 
18.0.0.0.0 April 7, 3984 
19.0.0.0.0 July 11, 4378 
1.0.0.0.0.0 October 13, 4772
etc... (repeating (does not have end!!!)
[^ Using modified base-20 counting system (in base-10 each decimal column can have 0-9 which is what we use, in binary can have 0 or 1, in theirs it has 0-19 in each column). ]


----------



## Jakke (Mar 29, 2012)

I prefer beliefs like Nibiru, because they are actually refutable, as luciferian conspiracies, for example, are not.

_Amateur astronomers_? I see two possibilities, either you are ignorant of the width of this conspiracy, when even the stars conspire against us, or you're in on it

I believe though that the strongest piece of evidence against this crap is that mayan records contain no mention of an apocalypse, wouldn't that be significant enough to dedicate at least a few slabs to? If one compare to the bible, they have an entire book dedicated to the end of the world.


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 29, 2012)

Jakke said:


> I suspect those who believe in Nibiru do not really know how things work on a planetary scale, according to them, Nibiru is a star, right? (Some connect it with the morning star, Wormwood, which makes them not only crazy, but double crazy)
> 
> Well, this is no stealth star, were a star on the course for earth we would know it at least a thousand years in advance! Let's just assume they are correct and Nibiru is out for us. We do not have a star shining more brightly on our planet than the sun, right? I think we can assume that Nibiru is not closer to the earth than the sun. Halley's comet travels at about *100 miles/hour* when it travels the fastest (when it is the closest to a star). If we say that the sun where on a collision course with earth, and it has a high cometary speed (which it won't have, but I'll be generous)...
> 
> ...



I'm pretty damn sure a comet traveling through space is faster than a car on a German highway . 100 miles/second I'd believe. Which would bring down your calculations to about 10 days... Just a correction ... Still, there's absolutely no scientific reason to believe that the sun, or any star, for that matter, will collide with us any time soon . Why am I posting in this thread


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 29, 2012)

Alberto7 said:


> Why am I posting in this thread


 
I ask myself that all the time... 

But then I still post anyway.


----------



## Jakke (Mar 29, 2012)

Alberto7 said:


> I'm pretty damn sure a comet traveling through space is faster than a car on a German highway . 100 miles/second I'd believe. Which would bring down your calculations to about 10 days...



Cheers for correcting me man
I thought there was something slightly off with my calc...


So, since the distance between the earth and pluto is about 6.5 times the distance between the sun and the earth, that leaves us 65 days to contemplate our doom if "planet X" would arrive

Of course completely disregarding the fact that we would see a star approaching for a couple of thousand years before impact...

Most of all, I can't see why you excused yourself, I was wrong, and now I am, thanks to you, not wrong.


----------



## Ill-Gotten James (Mar 29, 2012)

Well I must say, I used the doomsday excuse as a rational reason as to why I should buy a custom guitar. I don't care what happens really, but I'll have a pretty sweet guitar soon!


----------



## MitchellJBurgess (Mar 29, 2012)

USMarine75 said:


> ^ haha yeah there's a planet/star coming, but no one on Earth sees it coming? Obviously the conspiracy shadow government types (follow the money) wouldn't tell us... but what about all of the amateur astronomers?
> 
> Seriously, there's more proof that George Washington was reincarnated as a chicken nugget than there is for Mayan apocalypse / Nibiru / etc...
> 
> ...


 

So what happens on this 21st december?


----------



## Jakke (Mar 29, 2012)

MitchellJBurgess said:


> So what happens on this 21st december?



Their version of the year 2000, if I understood USM75 correctly.


----------



## MitchellJBurgess (Mar 29, 2012)

Oh?
So something 'devestating' is to happen?


----------



## Jakke (Mar 29, 2012)

MitchellJBurgess said:


> Oh?
> So something 'devestating' is to happen?



No, just a new century (or equivalent). I guess the mayans could have had a millenium bug, which makes all their stone turns to rubble, but I don't find that very likely.


----------



## MitchellJBurgess (Mar 29, 2012)

Oh okay, so we'll be fine!

I'm quite curious of the commotion that will be happening on that day, through the internet/tv etc.


----------



## Blind Theory (Mar 30, 2012)

Hey Mitchell, I saw your question about Apophis being real and here is my answer:

It is a legitimately observed asteroid that has a confirmed trajectory suggesting it is going to head towards Earth. What I have heard so far is that in 2029 it will pass the Earth and be the closest observable space object in modern history (as it will dip below our orbiting satellites). The key here is where it passes. Scientists have mapped out what they are referring to as a "keyhole." If this asteroid passes through the middle of the keyhole it will impact in the pacific ocean about 500km west of southern California (forgot exact city). If it passes anywhere else within the keyhole it will could impact many other places, all of which would most likely wipe out the west coast due to tsunamis. You could definitely research this your own. I don't know a ton of specifics and I haven't heard about this in a while so I am going off of memory here but that is what I think I know


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 30, 2012)

Blind Theory said:


> all of which would most likely wipe out the west coast due to tsunamis.:



A lot of Mesa fans are gonna be EXTREMELY pissed about this.


----------



## MitchellJBurgess (Mar 30, 2012)

Blind Theory said:


> Hey Mitchell, I saw your question about Apophis being real and here is my answer:
> 
> It is a legitimately observed asteroid that has a confirmed trajectory suggesting it is going to head towards Earth. What I have heard so far is that in 2029 it will pass the Earth and be the closest observable space object in modern history (as it will dip below our orbiting satellites). The key here is where it passes. Scientists have mapped out what they are referring to as a "keyhole." If this asteroid passes through the middle of the keyhole it will impact in the pacific ocean about 500km west of southern California (forgot exact city). If it passes anywhere else within the keyhole it will could impact many other places, all of which would most likely wipe out the west coast due to tsunamis. You could definitely research this your own. I don't know a ton of specifics and I haven't heard about this in a while so I am going off of memory here but that is what I think I know


 
So, it might hit?
Would that make us die and stuff? =O


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 30, 2012)

Blind Theory said:


> Hey Mitchell, I saw your question about Apophis being real and here is my answer:
> 
> It is a legitimately observed asteroid that has a confirmed trajectory suggesting it is going to head towards Earth. What I have heard so far is that in 2029 it will pass the Earth and be the closest observable space object in modern history (as it will dip below our orbiting satellites). The key here is where it passes. Scientists have mapped out what they are referring to as a "keyhole." If this asteroid passes through the middle of the keyhole it will impact in the pacific ocean about 500km west of southern California (forgot exact city). If it passes anywhere else within the keyhole it will could impact many other places, all of which would most likely wipe out the west coast due to tsunamis. You could definitely research this your own. I don't know a ton of specifics and I haven't heard about this in a while so I am going off of memory here but that is what I think I know



Apophis is due to approach Earth on 2029. If it passes through the keyhole during that time, it won't instantly hit Earth. It will do another orbit, and it'll meet Earth again in 2036; this time with an impact, but ONLY if it goes through the so-called "keyhole." However, the probabilities of it actually impacting are very low, about 1 in 250,000 or so, if I remember correctly. Apparently there are other celestial bodies that we should be more wary of.


----------



## Blind Theory (Mar 30, 2012)

Alberto7 said:


> Apophis is due to approach Earth on 2029. If it passes through the keyhole during that time, it won't instantly hit Earth. It will do another orbit, and it'll meet Earth again in 2036; this time with an impact, but ONLY if it goes through the so-called "keyhole." However, the probabilities of it actually impacting are very low, about 1 in 250,000 or so, if I remember correctly. Apparently there are other celestial bodies that we should be more wary of.



Thank you. I forgot about adding the 2036 part and I never looked up the probabilities for it actually happening. And Mitchell, if it did hit, and no one evacuated the west coast, yes, lots of people would die. But I imagine people would evacuate first.


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 30, 2012)

Blind Theory said:


> Thank you. I forgot about adding the 2036 part and I never looked up the probabilities for it actually happening. And Mitchell, if it did hit, and no one evacuated the west coast, yes, lots of people would die. But I imagine people would evacuate first.



No problem, I'm just spewing out facts that I've recently heard on the Discovery Channel .

But yeah, all of the evacuated North Americans would probably emigrate to Europe and living conditions would become so shit with all the sudden overpopulation that a new super plague would start and it will wipe out humanity... That plus nuclear winter caused by the Apophis impact... In December of this year... ... And here is where my fact-less and delusional speculation ends.  I'll try not to post anything useless here anymore.


----------



## MitchellJBurgess (Apr 1, 2012)

Alberto7 said:


> No problem, I'm just spewing out facts that I've recently heard on the Discovery Channel .
> 
> But yeah, all of the evacuated North Americans would probably emigrate to Europe and living conditions would become so shit with all the sudden overpopulation that a new super plague would start and it will wipe out humanity... That plus nuclear winter caused by the Apophis impact... In December of this year... ... And here is where my fact-less and delusional speculation ends.  I'll try not to post anything useless here anymore.


 
But we're smart enough to overcome that right?
Because, yeah sure dinosaurs were wiped out by something of a similar case, but we're pretty smart. By then we'd be even smarter, we could like, turn the meteor into some substance that wouldn't harm us, then scientists can collect it and use it as resources for something!!

Or it might be smaller than we think and it hits the moon and then puts the moon into a spin and orbit and then the moon will be a planet and then we can like... I don't even know.


----------



## Don Vito (Apr 1, 2012)

You seem paranoid.


----------



## MitchellJBurgess (Apr 1, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> You seem paranoid.


 
I don't want to die!!


----------



## Jakke (Apr 1, 2012)

MitchellJBurgess said:


> But we're smart enough to overcome that right?
> Because, yeah sure dinosaurs were wiped out by something of a similar case, but we're pretty smart. By then we'd be even smarter, we could like, turn the meteor into some substance that wouldn't harm us, then scientists can collect it and use it as resources for something!!



We could nuke it, if we detonate a thermo-nuclear device that has a blast power that is higher than the velocity of the incoming meteor, then the force not used to stop the meteor would send pieces flying away. 
And since Newton's first law stipulates that an object in vacuum will maintain its velocity until acted upon by an external force, we would drastically reduce the scrapnel hitting earth, since a lot of stuff will be shooting up and to the sides as well.

It's an idea at least


----------



## Don Vito (Apr 1, 2012)

MitchellJBurgess said:


> I don't want to die!!


Are you vampire or something?


----------



## MitchellJBurgess (Apr 1, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> Are you vampire or something?


 
Well, no
But I don't want to go this early!


----------



## Blind Theory (Apr 1, 2012)

Mitchell, this is as clear as it can be said: IF, fucking IF it hits us, it ISN'T big enough to wipe out anything really. The ONLY way you would die is if your were idiotic enough to stay on the West Coast. If you stay on the West Coast, you WILL die, if you don't, you WON'T die. All that is STILL dependent on whether or not the asteroid actually hits us, which it might not. Either way, that is over 2 decades from now so don't worry.


----------



## MitchellJBurgess (Apr 2, 2012)

Blind Theory said:


> Mitchell, this is as clear as it can be said: IF, fucking IF it hits us, it ISN'T big enough to wipe out anything really. The ONLY way you would die is if your were idiotic enough to stay on the West Coast. If you stay on the West Coast, you WILL die, if you don't, you WON'T die. All that is STILL dependent on whether or not the asteroid actually hits us, which it might not. Either way, that is over 2 decades from now so don't worry.


 
Thankyou for the re-assurance!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 3, 2012)

MitchellJBurgess said:


> But we're smart enough to overcome that right?
> Because, yeah sure dinosaurs were wiped out by something of a similar case, but we're pretty smart. By then we'd be even smarter, we could like, turn the meteor into some substance that wouldn't harm us, then scientists can collect it and use it as resources for something!!
> 
> Or it might be smaller than we think and it hits the moon and then puts the moon into a spin and orbit and then the moon will be a planet and then we can like... I don't even know.



Uhhhh I think we would have a lot more problems if it hit the moon instead of the Pacific Ocean.


----------



## MitchellJBurgess (Aug 8, 2012)

As the 2012 date comes nearer I'm actually getting a little worried!


----------



## ZEBOV (Aug 8, 2012)

FUCK IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT!


----------



## MitchellJBurgess (Aug 8, 2012)

Fuck it?


----------



## Don Vito (Aug 8, 2012)

Fook it mate.


----------



## MitchellJBurgess (Aug 8, 2012)

Should I ask for it's consent first?
And what am I fucking?
=P


----------



## Jakke (Aug 8, 2012)

But yeah, fuck it. It's not going to fucking hit, and the whole notion is absurd. It's only a way for woos to earn money from the fuzzy logic of their fans, and, as AC/DC said, money talks.

Where we all wiped out after Tunguska? Then why should we be now? I am also intrigued as this seems to be the only comet with a calendar, and the mayans apparently predicted this with no help from cosmology. They were clever, but come on! Unless they had supernatural help, and... Yeah...


----------



## avenger (Aug 8, 2012)

I am looking forward to the parties and loose bitches.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Aug 8, 2012)

Just incase anyone was still curious about the mayan thing, archaeologists recently discovered a mayan "calander room" esentially, with hundreds of thousands of more calanders. I believe they said it goes on for another octiliion years or so. 



Jakke said:


> And since Newton's first law stipulates that an object in vacuum will maintain its velocity until acted upon by an external force,


 
"Who's Isaac Newton?" "The deadliest son of a bitch in space!"
Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## Sam MJ (Aug 8, 2012)

The mayan thing is complete bollocks but what do people think about the solar magnetic high point that's coming up? 
It's an eleven year cycle so it won't kill anyone but it could knock out a power grid or two and disrupt a few satellites. But on the pluss side, there will be a higher chance of the northern lights being seen, and at lower latitudes


----------



## Jakke (Aug 8, 2012)

Gothic Headhunter said:


> Who's Isaac Newton?" "The deadliest son of a bitch in space!"
> Sorry, I couldn't resist.



Best line ever


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 8, 2012)

Sam MJ said:


> The mayan thing is complete bollocks but what do people think about the solar magnetic high point that's coming up?
> It's an eleven year cycle so it won't kill anyone but it could knock out a power grid or two and disrupt a few satellites. But on the pluss side, there will be a higher chance of the northern lights being seen, and at lower latitudes


I actually found this really interesting as I just learned about it recently. I am curious though if this is the cause of global warming and whether or not it will start cooling down again after that. I'm not so much worried about a giant solar flare wiping us out, not until NASA tells me to be. 

Also does anyone know if there is any credibility to that theory of the Earth's magnetic poles switching? Always been curious about that ever since I heard it.


----------



## brynotherhino (Aug 8, 2012)

NASA - 2012: Magnetic Pole Reversal Happens All The (Geologic) Time

NASA says not worry about it


----------



## Jakke (Aug 8, 2012)

BlackMastodon said:


> I actually found this really interesting as I just learned about it recently. I am curious though if this is the cause of global warming and whether or not it will start cooling down again after that. I'm not so much worried about a giant solar flare wiping us out, not until NASA tells me to be.


 
Hard for it to be related to global warming, global warming does not affect the sun itself. Flares come occasionally, but we have survived everything the sun can throw at us, there is no reason to fear that it would wipe us out this time either. The northern lights are mejestic though, so I'm happy for people more south if they get to experience them for once too.



BlackMastodon said:


> Also does anyone know if there is any credibility to that theory of the Earth's magnetic poles switching? Always been curious about that ever since I heard it.


 
As mentioned, polar shifts happen all the time.


----------



## Sam MJ (Aug 8, 2012)

BlackMastodon said:


> I actually found this really interesting as I just learned about it recently. I am curious though if this is the cause of global warming and whether or not it will start cooling down again after that. I'm not so much worried about a giant solar flare wiping us out, not until NASA tells me to be.
> 
> Also does anyone know if there is any credibility to that theory of the Earth's magnetic poles switching? Always been curious about that ever since I heard it.


Yeah I don't think it will directly effect us, just cause massive power surges that could knock out the power grid, stopping all running water, refrigerators, telephones/internet for a few months, that sort of thing , better get the ol' bow n' arrow out and live it up medieval style  
Lute metal


----------



## MitchellJBurgess (Sep 19, 2012)

This guy is a little worrying,
He has plenty of evidence on Nibiru, wether it be true or not,
Allot of people are believing him,
Should I be also shitting my pants?


----------



## Jakke (Sep 19, 2012)

No, you shouldn't. He puts forth no evidence, and there is no serious astronomer who believes in Nibiru/Planet X. How many people that does something has no impact on how true something is, if that were the case we should be eating dung based on the large number of flies eating it.

Did you notice that he did not actually prove in any way that he was pointing to what he was pointing to, he just said "oh, and here's Nibiru guys".

I have plugged this numerous times on this forum, but I really like this podcast. Karl's made an episode on Planet X (which is the same gist as Nibiru). Listen to it if you are interested:
2012 and Planet X. Guest: Stuart Robbins of "Exposing PseudoAstronomy"


----------



## MitchellJBurgess (Sep 19, 2012)

Ss.org is great,
Questions?
Ngds?
Massive panic attacks about the end?

Somebody always helps,

That's very true that he didn't state evidence,
But have you seen his other videos?
They supply a bit!


----------



## Jakke (Sep 19, 2012)

Well, we can't leave a brutha hanging, can we?

I'm gonna check his other videos, but since mainstream cosmology hasn't caught on yet, I'm skeptical


----------



## MitchellJBurgess (Sep 19, 2012)

I for some reason don't trust mainstreamed media completely,
Which is probably because I'm too silly to not believe everything I'm told, like that obama as actually a space dwarf with an incredible plan to destroy the earth and turn everyone into kittens to fly him to Pluto to live over there.
...
Okay maybe I wouldn't believe that,
But speak of mainstream media lying.
Then getting info from mainstream media, and other information from other sources; then just complete other things, just make my mind go crazy and makes me scared of everything.

But Thankyou very much!


----------



## Wrecklyss (Sep 19, 2012)

Couldn't resist:


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm looking forward to all the funny Cracked articles in the week leading up to December 21st.


----------



## Nonservium (Sep 19, 2012)

You should look into the origins of all this hub-bub. Once you realize how full of shit this guy is you will realize that this whole thing is made up bullshit.


----------



## PureImagination (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm only worried about the people that think it is so they do a ton of crazy shit. Like rob a bank.


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Sep 20, 2012)

PureImagination said:


> I'm only worried about the people that think it is so they do a ton of crazy shit. Like rob a bank.



This. Just gotta watch out for them crazies, and all will be well.


----------



## MitchellJBurgess (Sep 20, 2012)

I suppose I'm glad I work in a kitchen of a fast flood place instead of at the counter of one!


----------



## RevDrucifer (Sep 23, 2012)

Well, here's an entirely different angle on this that I'm surprised hasn't been given attention within this thread.

To preface; I'm a very spiritual person and spend an enormous amount of time reading/watching/listening to anything I can about ancient civilizations, psychic channeling, alternate realities/universes, hidden/forgotten knowledge, alien creationism.

There is a rather large group of us who believe that Dec 21st 2012 will not be the end of the world, but rather a shift in consciousness of the human race. 

We have been slowly ascending for years now after spending centuries in the dark, held back by religion/politics/economic values. We've been so caught up in just trying to survive, get food in our bellies and trying to find a place for ourselves in a world that's based entirely on power and control that we've ignored the spiritual side of things. 

This is where I'll probably lose 90% of you reading this-

To believe that humans are the only beings in the Universe is one of the most ego-ridden ideas any one could ever have. We're not alone and have never been.

Why don't we see aliens all the time? 

Well, if you walked up to an ant hill and said, "Take me to your leader.", what would happen? Nothing. An ant can't perceive us on their level of consciousness. The same way we can't perceive beings vibrating at a different level of vibration of us. 

But, we have UFO sightings all the time. This is done on purpose to ease us into the idea that they exist. And if you dig into conspiracy theory stuff, there's quite a bit of information about how we've had contact with alien life before and it's kept under wraps in order to keep control of the masses.

But there are different ways for contact to happen. Channels and mediums, while there are plenty of con artists, there are just as many who do this for the sake of mankind's well being. 

One particular man, Darryl Anka is a channel for the being known as "Bashar". He's been doing this for nearly 30 years. He doesn't have a book to sell you or a DVD to buy. He has gatherings which are Q&A sessions and only offers positive concepts. 

Check this out, he gives the rundown-

Bashar - Who is Bashar? - YouTube

Bashar is not the only "alien" to present himself through a channel. There are MANY others and they all have the same thing to say. We're headed towards a consciousness "lift". 

They have been interacting with us in order to help guide us into the next level of consciousness. The eventual goal is to create a relationship amongst our (Earthly and not-of-this-Earth) civilizations. 

So how does this relate to Dec 21st, 2012?

There's something called the Galactic Alliance. This is an alliance formed of many different beings from many different galaxies. A "quarantine" was placed on Earth a long time ago, as us humans were simply not ready to communicate properly with other beings.

However, on the 21st, the quarantine will be lifted. As our consciousness shifts to the next level, our vibrations move to a higher level, we will be able to perceive things we couldn't previously understand, thus, allowing interaction with other beings. 

Bashar 2012 - YouTube

Take a little time to look over his videos....and other videos relating to him. You'll see there's a lot more positive related ways of thinking about Dec 21st than there are negative.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Sep 23, 2012)

^Reading that kind of freaks me out. I wish I didn't stay up late :/


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Sep 23, 2012)

In one of my classes we played a game where the teacher ask a question and two people right the answer on the board and turn around the first person with the answer and turned around wins. The teacher asked "what's today's date" the guy on my team wrote 12/21/12 it was 9/21/12 but I thought it was funny as hell.


----------



## flint757 (Sep 23, 2012)

That is an interesting theory RevD for sure and would be kind of cool if that were in fact the case, however my suspicions are more in line with nothing happening except some people panicking and doing something really dumb.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Sep 23, 2012)

Yeah, it's not for everyone, which is fine. We all grasp information at the time it's most necessary in our individual lives.

Just figured I'd throw it out there since there was 6 pages of apocalypse preceding it. 

For me, personally, I've never been so excited in my life before. I've made peace with the world we live in and understand a lot more about how and why it's working the way it is as a result of jumping in and learning all I can about ascension, spiritual awakening and theories from other people.

Less than 3 months now....


----------



## CannibalKiller (Sep 23, 2012)

I actually want the world to end. I don't think it's going to happen but I wish it would.


----------



## Fiction (Sep 23, 2012)

CannibalKiller said:


> I actually want the world to end. I don't think it's going to happen but I wish it would.



You must be a lovely person to hang around


----------



## Church2224 (Sep 23, 2012)

flint757 said:


> That is an interesting theory RevD for sure and would be kind of cool if that were in fact the case, however my suspicions are more in line with nothing happening except some people panicking and doing something really dumb.


 
The fact they say it will happen on December 21, 2012 is what really turned me off. Why do they say it will happen the same day everyone else thinks that something big will happen? Especially when that day really means absolutely nothing but no one wants to talk about that. 

Also it sounds similar a South Park Episode I watched recently...

Here is what is going to happen to me- I am going to go to work at Walmart, bitch about some customers, go to lunch at Arby's, then go home and play guitar. Also have a few beers. Four days later it will be Christmas and I will be playing Halo 4 to death. 

We need some Penn and Teller


----------



## Church2224 (Sep 23, 2012)

Oh and these! 

Hitler explains why 2012 is not the end of the world - YouTube


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Sep 23, 2012)

Church2224 said:


> The fact they say it will happen on December 21, 2012 is what really turned me off. Why do they say it will happen the same day everyone else thinks that something big will happen? Especially when that day really means absolutely nothing but no one wants to talk about that.



Well, the date was thought to be significant before any of these doom day theories came about, and what dude is saying is that on that date, there will be a consciousness shift rather than a cataclysmic event. The "end of the world" as we know it can be more comfortably had with a shift in perception, rather than a massive physical disaster, since we would know the world to be a different place at that point.

I've heard a lot of theories about this December 21st stuff, and the ones that make the most sense are in line with what Rev is saying. I buy into the concept of evolving consciousness, though I don't think I'm convinced that one particular date will come with a suddenly shift... I think that we have been building up to a breaking point for a long time now, and it's a matter of time before things really do shift in a way. In my opinion, if some "free energy device" were disclosed to the world, we would have a fundamental consciousness shift soon after, since we would no longer have to struggle to survive. Maybe that's what the date symbolizes... But again, I don't know that I can put stock into a specific date.


----------



## axxessdenied (Sep 23, 2012)

RevDrucifer said:


> Well, here's an entirely different angle on this that I'm surprised hasn't been given attention within this thread.
> 
> To preface; I'm a very spiritual person and spend an enormous amount of time reading/watching/listening to anything I can about ancient civilizations, psychic channeling, alternate realities/universes, hidden/forgotten knowledge, alien creationism.
> 
> ...


Sounds like something out of Star Trek. 


To me this just falls into the same catagory as religion.



People in general seem to need to have this feeling that their life has some kind of significance in the grand scheme of things. Death is a scary thing, and rightfully so. Who want's to stop experiencing life? But, it is what it is. We are here because of causality. Nothing special brought us about. Some of us are more fortunate than others. It's up to the individual to carve their own path. Live it how you see fit, be happy and die happy. No regrets. One chance is all you have. I for do not care for waiting around for "something" to happen. I'm not going to let it affect me right now. No one knows what tomorrow will bring. If people stopped worrying about silly things like not being persecuted for their "sins" or reaching a "higher state of being" or whatever and just enjoyed each day for what it is, people would be a lot happier in general. Just my thoughts....


Dec 21, 2012. It'll be another day, only time will tell whether we all die or reach a higher plane of consciousness or just another boring ol' day.

I'm not afraid of the unknown.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Sep 23, 2012)

^ Seeing human life as an insignificant causality is a belief you hold just like any religious person, since we don't have any evidence that really points to that as a truth. This is why it's the great mystery for us.

I do, however, agree with the basic sentiment of your post, though.


----------



## Jakke (Sep 23, 2012)

Well, the reason why we have not made contact with any extra-terrestrials is because the universe is insanely, fucking huge

Rev, I hate to be "that guy", but what kind of evidence do you actually have except a man claiming to get inside knowledge from an unknown source? From the gist of your post I take it that you like the sound of it, and therefore run with it, since I have actually heard any positive evidence. How do you know this guy is not lying, deluded, or insane?
Without evidence, spirituality is just another religion, as it would take faith to believe it, as axxess said.
And I hate to break it to you, but channellers and the likes are debunked as soon as someone tries their abilities in an objective surrounding. The problem is that as soon as one is debunked, all the believers go out and say "well, he/she was a fraud, but there are others that are totally real!", then another "real" one is debunked, and the dance continues.


Personally, I'm going to go on a doomsday watch with the science undergraduates, I'm sure there are going to be a lot of R.E.M playing that evening.
This 2012 stuff is made up to scare people into buying books, to get famous, and/or to fuck with people. 
We can see the track-record of new age spirituality, and it does not look good so far, weren't the age of the aquarius also going to bring a vitrually identical "uplifting of consciousness"? I'm sorry, but odds are that you are going to have to continue to live this boring, earthbound life.




axxessdenied said:


> Sounds like something out of Star Trek.



Or:
Ascension


----------



## texshred777 (Sep 23, 2012)

Why would an extra terrestrial or extra planar/dimensional being even waste time with us anyway? I don't buy it. I think comparing us to something with the technology to traverse millions of light years(or even different planes) makes us more similar to a microbe than an ant in comparison. 

Hey, it could be correct. What do I know? I'm an agnostic so whatever's clever in my opinion. 

Off Topic
If an extra terrestrial/other being wants to come down and experiment on us and give me psionic powers I will not argue. Hell, if the government wants to implant some nano machines in my brain you can change my name to Tetsuo and yes, I will go insane with my newly found power.


----------



## Jakke (Sep 23, 2012)

texshred777 said:


> and yes, I will go insane with my newly found power.



Well, who wouldn't anyway?


----------



## Pooluke41 (Sep 23, 2012)

RevDrucifer said:


> Well, here's an entirely different angle on this that I'm surprised hasn't been given attention within this thread.
> 
> To preface; I'm a very spiritual person and spend an enormous amount of time reading/watching/listening to anything I can about ancient civilizations, psychic channeling, alternate realities/universes, hidden/forgotten knowledge, alien creationism.
> 
> ...


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Sep 23, 2012)

texshred777 said:


> Why would an extra terrestrial or extra planar/dimensional being even waste time with us anyway? I don't buy it. I think comparing us to something with the technology to traverse millions of light years(or even different planes) makes us more similar to a microbe than an ant in comparison.



You're also assuming that a being at that level of evolution would have the same survival-driven motives as a human. There may be more to life yet.


----------



## CannibalKiller (Sep 23, 2012)

My school breaks up for Christmas on 21/12/12


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Sep 23, 2012)

Pooluke41 said:


>




I do think this is a cop out in these conversations. I do understand how absurd his ideas seem, but if the majority of people were convinced of his theories, then the totally grounded theory of a plainly empirical perspective that most of us are comfortable with would seem absurd to the majority. In short, it does nothing for a debate to completely disregard somebody's ideas - don't like it? Prove it's flaws or ignore it, but disregard is disrespect, and there is no need for any of that.


----------



## flint757 (Sep 23, 2012)

Unlike religion I don't have to believe in it (or do anything) for it to still happen so I'm down for keeping a semi-open mind about RevD's theory.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Sep 24, 2012)

First off, I don't feel insulted or looked down upon for the ideas. They're fuckin' out there, man! Especially in the context of life as we know it today.

Secondly, these aren't really "my" ideas, as in me, myself and I, RevDrucifer/Drew. I put several ideas together in that post that I've picked up from reading about spiritual awakening, the Mayans, Egyptians, other ancient civilizations, psychic energy, channels, etc.

I don't personally think *MY* life is that important, but life itself is everything. I believe that we're all consciousness, "God" is consciousness, we're all one thing. Your guitar is consciousness, it came from conscious, therefore it IS consciousness. I think therefore I am. 

That said, our human conscious obviously exists on/in a non-physical plane. You can't see it, but it's obviously there. The spiritual plane, soul plane, whatever ya want to call it. If you're open to different vibrational energy, you can "tap in" to the spiritual plane, or, the entire consciousness of everything that is and always will be.

Astral projection, psychic awareness, chanelling other spirits, it's all available, it's just how tuned into it we are. 

I can't prove to ANY of you that any of it's real. That's something for you to grasp at your own level of understanding and at a time you feel it's necessary for you to believe in that. For me personally, I knew channeling was real when I saw a channel for the dead call my girlfriend by the name her deceased uncle's called her, without having ANY knowledge of the family first. She also knew how they died, which order they were born and died in (they were twins killed by a drunk driver)....

That was just the first channel I saw. I've seen quite a few since. Some I haven't bought, others I couldn't help but to see the truth in it. I saw a psychic several years ago and she knew exactly what problems I was experiencing with my family. Not just generalized guesses, but actual details. Again, with no previous knowledge of me or my family. 

It'll freak you the fuck out when someone you've never met before looks you dead in the eye and says, "5th Avenue or the ice cream cone?", which my grandfather asked me hundreds of times growing up. He'd get home from driving a school bus then run the small grocery store he owned with my grandmother. When he got to the store, he'd always let me grab some candy or whatever and those were my two favorite things. 

I'm not a teacher, shit, I'm just a student of it all. Well, we all are...we're all just learning each day how to live. Hopefully a little better than the last day.

I'm just offering a different view point on the whole 2012 thing.

Oh....and mass ascension/rising consciousness won't be like flicking a light switch. Everyone has their own rate of learning and feeling. Dec 21st just marks the time when the "awakening","quickening", "ascension" will begin.

If it interests you, just do some basic digging. Youtube has tons of crazy documentaries about it. Just type in "2012 ascension" and see where it takes ya. Google it, look for forums. 

I'm *FAR* from the only one who "buys into" this way of thinking. 

Regardless, be prosperous in what belief ya find works for you.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Sep 24, 2012)

Cabinet said:


> They could predict everything...except the release of the new Allan Holdsworth album.
> 
> I'm willing to bet his new album drops December of next year, thus suspending time for a single 24 hour period.



In other cases a new Necrophagist


----------



## Mprinsje (Sep 24, 2012)

i do believe we aren't the only ones in the galaxy, but why does anyone assume that "aliens" are at some sort of higher lever then us? why wouldn't they be at the same level as us, or at a lower level of civilization?


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Sep 24, 2012)

Mprinsje said:


> i do believe we aren't the only ones in the galaxy, but why does anyone assume that "aliens" are at some sort of higher lever then us? why wouldn't they be at the same level as us, or at a lower level of civilization?


Cave aliens


----------



## flint757 (Sep 24, 2012)

Well for something to be an alien it just has to be not from this planet and alive which means even bacteria applies. Micro organisms can survive some pretty extreme environments so I wouldn't be the least bit surprised of some things came here on a ride with a comet or something. That's were all the helium on our planet came from.


----------



## axxessdenied (Sep 24, 2012)

Some scientists theorize that even the life here on earth is extra-terrestrial. Celestrial bodies impacting with our planet seeded life.


----------



## Sam MJ (Sep 24, 2012)

Mprinsje said:


> i do believe we aren't the only ones in the galaxy, but why does anyone assume that "aliens" are at some sort of higher lever then us? why wouldn't they be at the same level as us, or at a lower level of civilization?


 YES!

And more importantly, the earth has been around for about 4.54 billion years, humans (homosapien*) have been around for only about 200,000 years at most. That makes the chance of aliens turning up;

during the existence of mankind, 1 in 22,700
in the past 10,000 years, 1 in 454,000 
in the past 1,000 years, 1 in 4,540,000
and finally, the chance of them turning up on one given day, 
1 in 166,000,000,000,000 (166 trillion)

And that's not even going in to the fact that there are estimated to be about 35,000,000,000,000 (35 trillion) planets in the universe. So why would they turn up on our planet over all the others?

As you might be able to tell, i'm a little cynical to whether aliens will turn up but it's only my opinion, and frankly i'd love to be proven wrong 

*(if you include other humanoids it's anything up to about 2 million years, it varies from source to source, but for the sake of this i'm only talking about modern humans )

(also, sorry if I've got some of my maths wrong, it's just something I wrote because i'm bored using sources from google )


----------



## RevDrucifer (Sep 24, 2012)

The alien thing is a big topic to get into. Then there's parallel/alternate universes/Earths/realities, which is a whole other topic. 

That said, I don't believe ALL alien life is of higher intelligence. Surely there are some just starting out as microbes, some still forming communication, etc. 

And on the topic of alternate Earths, there are some who believe that in a parallel Earth, our society has already destroyed itself with war/famine, while another one is entirely peaceful and has moved on from the power hungry society we live in in our version. 

And why do aliens want to bother communicating with us? Same reason we want to communicate with aliens. Curiosity, to learn, to help....take your pick.


----------



## axxessdenied (Sep 24, 2012)

RevDrucifer said:


> And on the topic of alternate Earths, there are some who believe that in a parallel Earth, our society has already destroyed itself with war/famine, while another one is entirely peaceful and has moved on from the power hungry society we live in in our version.
> 
> And why do aliens want to bother communicating with us? Same reason we want to communicate with aliens. Curiosity, to learn, to help....take your pick.


You should read up on quantum mechanics and string theory... 


On the topic of why an alien race would communicate with us. 
#1) Technology requirement for interstellar travel. Think about it. Our current theories state that in order for us to achieve light speed we need to put more energy in that there is available in the entire known universe.

#2) The time it takes to explore and travel from solar system to solar system at sub-light speeds is ridiculous and not feasible unless a life-form lives for considerably longer than we do. 

#3) what do we have to offer an alien race aside from the natural resources our planet contains. we are a greedy, destructive and arrogant species that can't get along with each other let alone an extra-terrestrial race.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Sep 24, 2012)

> _#1) Technology requirement for interstellar travel. Think about it. Our current theories state that in order for us to achieve light speed we need to put more energy in that there is available in the entire *known universe*._



That's a bit of an oxymoron. In consideration to it's infinite size, I don't think we know that much. Considering dark matter and it's part of the universe, the fact that it was only recently looked at it as fact over theory is a pretty strong statement of how much we DON'T know about the universe.



> _#2) The time it takes to explore and travel from solar system to solar system at sub-light speeds is ridiculous and not feasible unless a life-form lives for considerably longer than we do. _


Again, that's based off what we, as humans, know and think we know about the universe. We don't know what happens when you throw a rock into a black hole. 

_



#3) what do we have to offer an alien race aside from the natural resources our planet contains. we are a greedy, destructive and arrogant species that can't get along with each other let alone an extra-terrestrial race.

Click to expand...

_We're not all greedy, destructive and arrogant. Even still, say we were ALL that way, all those things are products of THIS particular human event we are all living. Just because the way this world has been run and evolved hasn't been the most positive and spiritually minded, does not mean that positive and outstanding humans/souls/spirits don't exist here.


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Sep 24, 2012)

Mfw aliens


----------

